# 30 degrees outside



## DianeB (Nov 5, 2012)

30 outside, 74 in living areas, stovetop running 500, back rooms 67, air to stove set at a little below 1/4. Stove heating well.  Will be interesting to see how it does at 7 degrees as the winter progresses.   May need to run it close to 600 to keep up when it gets that cold.  Have used fans to help to distribute the air but we are OK with cooler bedrooms to sleep in.  Dog and Cat pretty much zombies in front of the fire.  
Using nice dry wood - perhaps 16 on the moiture scale.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 5, 2012)

supposed to get into the mid 20's here tonight in the central PA mountains.  We're cruising along with some good silver maple and elm, not sure what the stove's at but it's around 78 in here, and there's windows open.....


----------



## lopiliberty (Nov 5, 2012)

Is that all the warmer it is inside?  Its 28 outside here and 87 inside.  I don't think I'm going to reload before bed which is very soon.


----------



## pen (Nov 5, 2012)

lopiliberty said:


> 87 inside. I don't think I'm going to reload


 
If you do reload, you deserve to drown in your own sweat!

pen


----------



## pen (Nov 5, 2012)

DianeB said:


> 30 outside, 74 in living areas, stovetop running 500, back rooms 67, air to stove set at a little below 1/4. Stove heating well. Will be interesting to see how it does at 7 degrees as the winter progresses. May need to run it close to 600 to keep up when it gets that cold. Have used fans to help to distribute the air but we are OK with cooler bedrooms to sleep in. Dog and Cat pretty much zombies in front of the fire.
> Using nice dry wood - perhaps 16 on the moiture scale.


 

You have just described wood burning nirvana.

Well done.

pen


----------



## DianeB (Nov 5, 2012)

lopiliberty said:


> Is that all the warmer it is inside? Its 28 outside here and 87 inside. I don't think I'm going to reload before bed which is very soon.


 Open some windows like Scotty...


----------



## corey21 (Nov 5, 2012)

It is a little cold at my house waiting for the new door gasket to set up.


----------



## lopiliberty (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats what happens in this cold at night and mild during the day weather.  Been starting fires everynight and today i just kept it going because i was to lazy to have to build one tonight.  Have to take the consequences for my laziness


----------



## lopiliberty (Nov 5, 2012)

DianeB said:


> Open some windows like Scotty...


 
Usually window is open but since its cold out and fire is going out, want to keep as much heat in as I can so I don't have to start ANOTHER fire in the morning


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2012)

34 outside. 79 downstairs and 72 upstairs. Going to mid twenties tonight and the 30 is munching on a load with dancing blue flames that is gonna be burning for a long time.

I likes me some sleeping under a sheet. Year round.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm right there with you Diane, my jotul numbers very close to your f400. Feels good to go through this shoulder wood right now, lots of chunks and punks keeping us warm tonight.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 5, 2012)

It is 33 outside 68 in here.

My stove better thank me tomorrow night for changing gasket or i will be very mad.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 5, 2012)

corey21 said:


> It is 33 outside 68 in here.
> 
> My stove better thank me tomorrow night for changing gasket or i will be very mad.


 
33 here too now. If it was 68 inside I would be stove shopping.


----------



## DianeB (Nov 6, 2012)

woke to 24 outside and 67 in the living areas.  working on bringing up the temp.  had some coals this am so not a complete cold start.  my glass was clear so no smoldering over-night, but a good lazy burn.  The true test will be when it is 7 degrees.  have been learning how to run this stove since mid sept.  Challenging because it was so warm so hard to get the hang of it with such small fires in the evening.  Now getting a better idea as to how the stove performs and under what conditions.


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 6, 2012)

Diane - I find wind and windy days are a much bigger factor than outside low temp as far as needed stovetop temp to keep up.  I find that once I get it to 75 in here I can keep it there relatively easily if the air outside is not moving past my house to fast.  Point being, 30 degrees or 10 degrees and calm outside I can keep it toasty with similar fire(s)

But if it is 35 with 20+ MPH winds - I need to get the stove hotter to keep up because my heat is being blown off my house and heating the outdoors.  I have a drafty house so your mileage may differ with a better insulated palace. 

Needless to say my next "free heat" projects will revolve around tightening this place up but I am not complaining - now that I have my 30 installed and the hearth finished.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 6, 2012)

pen said:


> If you do reload, you deserve to drown in your own sweat!
> 
> pen


 

WOW.  If I let it get to 78 I have to run outside to cool off.  I must be cold blooded.


----------



## milleo (Nov 6, 2012)

DianeB said:


> woke to 24 outside and 67 in the living areas. working on bringing up the temp. had some coals this am so not a complete cold start. my glass was clear so no smoldering over-night, but a good lazy burn. The true test will be when it is 7 degrees. have been learning how to run this stove since mid sept. Challenging because it was so warm so hard to get the hang of it with such small fires in the evening. Now getting a better idea as to how the stove performs and under what conditions.


Sounds like you have it going on.....I think you won't have any problem at 7 degrees either....


----------



## corey21 (Nov 6, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> 33 here too now. If it was 68 inside I would be stove shopping.


 

I hope i don't have to go stove shopping for another few years.


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 6, 2012)

21 degrees here this morning, living room was 68 degrees  oil furnace was turned off.

Still learning how to best run this stove but loving it at the same time. Loaded the stove up with cherry before heading to work. hope to come home to a warm house. 2-4 inches of snow and sleet wed night and then a warm up for the weekend.


----------



## ridemgis (Nov 6, 2012)

25 degrees here this AM.  72 degrees in the stove room and and 68 elsewhere after a 7 hour burn of 3 yr seasoned red oak.
Oil fired boiler t-stat set to 50 degrees.
Couldn't be happier with wood heat!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 6, 2012)

jharkin said:


> WOW. If I let it get to 78 I have to run outside to cool off. I must be cold blooded.


 
Stop in here sometime but be prepared to remove your coat fast. We keep it there and even warmer in the winter months.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeez Dennis, I'd have to stand outside on the porch and talk to you through the slider with walkie talkies.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 6, 2012)

Ha Dave! The wife and I do that all the time.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 6, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Stop in here sometime but be prepared to remove your coat fast. We keep it there and even warmer in the winter months.


 
Sometimes when my stove is going it has hit 89 in here.

Normal temps is 78 to 82.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 6, 2012)

Dennis I think my wife would love your house....


----------



## raybonz (Nov 6, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Stop in here sometime but be prepared to remove your coat fast. We keep it there and even warmer in the winter months.


Now I know why you're a nudist! 

Ray


----------



## nate379 (Nov 6, 2012)

Would be nice if it was warm like that here.  High of maybe 20*


----------



## raybonz (Nov 6, 2012)

Tuff climate there Nate! It was 22 degrees here when I left this morning but over 70 throughout the house. Your home is probably super insulated to cope with the cold there I would imagine..

Stay Warm!
Ray


----------



## corey21 (Nov 6, 2012)

It was 30 this morning here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Would be nice if it was warm like that here. High of maybe 20*


 
http://www.alliedvanlines.com/


----------



## charly (Nov 6, 2012)

24 degrees here, just the Esse keeping us warm. Leaving the oven door open doubles the heat output. Amazing. Tomorrow 2 friends are coming over to help set my new FireView on my newly built hearth pad. Hopefully my break-in fires will be done before the weekend.


----------



## rideau (Nov 6, 2012)

I would die if my house was 89.  Would be tempted to break the ice in the lake and go for a swim.   To me, the perfect temperature, inside or out, is 71-74.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 6, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> http://www.alliedvanlines.com/



Nah.  Just interesting how different the temps are.  I've been heating 24/7 for about a month.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2012)

We have been for three days. Fifteen degrees below normal here. Don't remember the last time that happened in November. Giving back that wood I saved with the mild winter last year.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 7, 2012)

Hang on. A big warmup forecast. We are supposed to hit 60 or higher by Sunday. Hopefully that will not last. Not good to have it that warm for firearm deer season which starts next Thursday.


----------



## milleo (Nov 7, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Hang on. A big warmup forecast. We are supposed to hit 60 or higher by Sunday. Hopefully that will not last. Not good to have it that warm for firearm deer season which starts next Thursday.


Maine is already in full deer season...I already got mine.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 7, 2012)

Good for you milleo. Archery season is still going here. Regular firearms is always Nov 15-30. After that, more archery, muzzleloader and a special doe season.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like the weather man missed the forecast it is 43 outside And i started the mag thinking it was going to get colder faster tonight and now it is 83 in here.


----------



## charly (Nov 7, 2012)

It's snowing here, ground is slightly covered. Just in time to fire up the FireView tomorrow. Just got done installing the bottom and back heat shields.  Also put some copper anti-sieze on the loading door pins and hinge faces. Wow she's a beauty sitting on my newly built hearth. Glad I built it big. A lot of room on the loading door side for wood. Checked my draft with a stick match, sucking the flame right up and the smoke once the match goes out. Should be good to go. Even the wife wasn't to fond of the Gothic look of the stove , but now that it's in place she's liking Mr FireView. I'll post some pictures tomorrow, I know,,, no pictures it didn't happen


----------

